# Modbusverkabelung im Feld



## philipp00 (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Wir haben mehrere CO2 Messungen (Kanal) die wir über Modbus auslesen, nun meine Frage wie würded ihr diese am einfachtsen verdrahten, am liebsten würde ich mit einem Kabel (24VDC + Modbus) alle Geräte abschlaufen, nur bin ich etwas vorsichtig mit 24VDC und Modbus im gleichen Kabel zu führen.
Wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## PN/DP (19 Februar 2021)

Was für Modbus meinst Du? Modbus mit RS485? Das wird vernetzt wie Profibus, also je Bussegment in einer Linie mit Abschlusswiderständen an beiden Enden. 

Harald


----------



## philipp00 (19 Februar 2021)

Sry, ja ich meine RTU,  mir geht es vorallem darum kann ich die 24VDC Speisung im gleichen Kabel mit ziehen, was ich etwas schwierig finde oder muss ich für die Speisung ein einzelnes Kabel verlegen.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

Also die 24V und die RS485 - auf die Du ja offensichtlich anspielst - kannst Du relativ bedenkenlos in ein Kabel legen. Die RS485 übertragen ihre Signale ja im Differenzmodus. Wenn also die 24V im Kabel was einkoppeln sollten (aber wovon: Du hast ja keine Schaltspitzen o.Ä.), koppeln die das auf beide Datenleitungen gleich ein. Damit bleibt die Signaldifferenz gleich und ist ungestört.
Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, nimm Dir ein Kabel, in dem die 2 Kommunikationsadern geschirmt sind...


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> was ich etwas schwierig finde



in wie fern schwierig?
Bedenklich schwierig oder anschlußtechnisch schwierig?


----------



## philipp00 (19 Februar 2021)

Schwierig in der Hinsicht, dass das Modbus Signal gestört wird.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Februar 2021)

Wie gesagt: Du hast keine Veränderung der Ströme auf den 24V, somit ein gleichmäßiges unverändertes Magnetfeld. Das ist ja ein Meßgerät und kein Antrieb, den Du ein- und ausschaltest...
Und zum Anderen koppelst Du gleichmäßig auf beide Signalleitungen ein. Das verfälscht das Signal nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Februar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Sry, ja ich meine RTU,  mir geht es vorallem darum kann ich die 24VDC Speisung im gleichen Kabel mit ziehen, was ich etwas schwierig finde oder muss ich für die Speisung ein einzelnes Kabel verlegen.


Also RS485? Modbus alleine oder Modbus RTU sagt nur was über das Protokoll, aber nichts über die Übertragungsphysik.

Wie hoch ist die Baudrate? Bei geringer Baudrate (z.B. bis 38,4 kBits/s) und insgesamt kurzer Buslänge tut's schon LIYCY 4x0,5 (oder mehr Adern für Querschnittserhöhung für die 24V parallel schalten). Ab 128 kBit/s oder > 30 m würde ich für Profibus vorgesehenes Kabel mit verdrilltem Aderpaar verwenden.

Es gibt Hybrid-Kabel mit 1 oder 2 Ader-Paaren verdrillt und geschirmt und >= 2 dickeren Adern für z.B. 24V. Kommt drauf an, ob/welche Busstecker Du verwendest und wieviel Strom auf den 24V-Adern fließt. Und wieviele Teilnehmer es sind und wie weit die auseinander liegen. Evtl. kannst Du auch fertig konfektionierte Kabel verwenden (z.B. mit M12 Rundsteckern).

Harald


----------



## B3nutz3rname (20 Februar 2021)

Servus! Wir verlegen in solchen Fällen immer 2 Kabel. Ein 2x2x0,8 für Modbus RTU und je nach Endgerät ein 3x1,5 oder ein 2x2x0,8 für die Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## JSEngineering (20 Februar 2021)

B3nutz3rname schrieb:


> Servus! Wir verlegen in solchen Fällen immer 2 Kabel. Ein 2x2x0,8 für Modbus RTU und je nach Endgerät ein 3x1,5 oder ein 2x2x0,8 für die Spannungsversorgung.



kommt auf die Ströme des Verbrauchers an, sprich den Spannungsfall. Bei größeren Strömen, z.B. für Antriebe, macht es Sinn, deutlich größeren Querschnitt zu verlegen als für die Kommunikation.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2021)

Was natürlich auch - abhängig von Baudrate und Länge - gut funktioniert, ist CAT7-Netzwerkkabel.
Da hast du verdrillte und geschirmte Adernpaare.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Captain Future (21 Februar 2021)

Modbus RTU ist so unempfindlich das du fast alles machen kannst.
Du kannst von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer also in Reihe verdrahten, Du kannst eine Ringleitung verlegen oder 
alles in Stern also ein Kabel zu jedem Teilnehmer.

Ob mit 24VDC in einem Kabel oder ohne das spielt keine Rolle.
Wenn es professionell aussehen soll dann machst du’s am besten wie beim Profibus.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (21 Februar 2021)

Hallo

RTU. wird meist mit RS485 genutzt.

Also gelten prinzipiell die Verdrahtungrichtlinien von Profibus.
d.h. Keine langen Stichltg kein Ring., Busabschluss

Er ist unempfindlicher wg geringer Baudrate gg Profibus..

CAT 7. nutze ich auch dafür. 
mit 24V Versorgung.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Februar 2021)

Vielleicht sollten wir warten, bis der TE die Nachfragen zu seinen speziellen Einsatzbedingungen beantwortet, bevor hier Tips gegeben werden, die in der einen oder anderen speziellen Situation auch mal funktioniert haben...

Ich habe auch schon mal eine vorhandene Cat6-Systemverkabelung benutzt, um Profibus 500 kBit/s zu einem Siemens Panel PC in einen Serverraum in einem anderen Gebäude zu bringen ohne Profibus-Kabel verlegen zu müssen. Ich würde aber nicht sagen, daß das generell immer funktioniert und erst recht mit irgendeinem Modbus RTU gehen muss ...

Harald


----------



## ADS_0x1 (22 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es in der Gebäudeleittechnik eingesetzt werden soll, kommt es weiterhin darauf an, wie groß das Gebäude ist und was die Geräte verbrauchen (klar, denkt ihr jetzt...). Dementsprechend groß kann der Spannungsfall der 24 V - Versorgung sein. 

Es gibt von Herstellern aber auch mittlerweile Kombinations- / Hybridkabel, die sich genau dieser Problematik annehmen. Musst mal nach schauen, ich kenne die meistens nur für Schleppketten und dann sind die sau teuer. Beispiele habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle folgende gefunden:



Alpha Wire Multipair-Installationskabel
ÖLFLEX® SERVO 7DSL (4 G 2,5 + (2 x 22AWG))
UNITRONIC® BUS PB FD P COMBI (1 x 2 x 0.64 Ø + 3 x 1.0 mm²)

Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für deinen Einsatzfall. 

Viele Grüße!


----------

